# Albino polar blue parrot cichlids



## tessie1222 (Dec 31, 2021)

Anyone ever had polar blue parrot cichlids mate and some of the fry come out completely white? My last batch of fry had four all white and they are about six months old now and are still snow white just wondering if this is normal or extremely rare. UPDATE!! Since this post every batch of fry they have there 4-5 all white ones there eyes are not red but there all white.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

I've never had a Polar Blue Parrot Cichlid!
Just regular ol' Convicts for me.
So, just grow 'em out. And, if they mature with all of the albino characteristics (red eyes, leucistic coloration) plus the physical deformities of the Blue Polar Parrot Cichlid? Maybe you have discovered a new color morph or something.
The White Polar Parrot Cichlid?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Auballagh said:


> Maybe you have discovered a new color morph


No, it's not some new color morph. They are convicts with a short body deformity. So just like convicts, if both striped parents are carriers of the recessive 'pink' gene they will produce approximately 25% 'pink' and approximately 75% striped (50% carriers of the 'pink' gene and 25% homozygous for striped).
They call the 'pink' short body convicts "Jelly Bean Parrots"


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Context now, my good man....


Auballagh said:


> Maybe you have discovered a new color morph or something.The White Polar Parrot Cichlid?


No one is saying that the so-called Polar Blue Parrot Cichlid is anything new here. The Leucistic colored, albino ones though in this spawning run though, may just be something a little different.
In this case, a possible new color morph, specific only to these deformed, short body Convict Cichlids.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Auballagh said:


> Context now, my good man....
> 
> No one is saying that the so-called Polar Blue Parrot Cichlid is anything new here. The Leucistic colored, albino ones though in this spawning run though, may just be something a little different.
> In this case, a possible new color morph, specific only to these deformed, short body Convict Cichlids.


No, they are not new!
Like I just said, the 'pink' short body convicts are called "Jelly bean parrots". Also some times sold as "Jelly Bean Convicts".
They were available long before the striped short bodied. Probably about 10 years now that they have been selling them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BC in SK are you saying that although they are called 'pink' there have always been blue ones sold?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The pinks are throwbacks to the Jellybean Convicts that were crossed with HRP to make the Polar Blue. So the pinks out of Polar Blue are nothing new, just hidden recessive genes coming back out.


----------

